# Butchers Apron



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 13, 2009)

I bought a butchers apron with the intent to make it look bloody & scary. My problem is that it is to long for my costume. I plan on cutting some of it off but just not sure if I should cut it straight, angled, etc... Any ideas on how to make it look really bloody & scary? Also, how should I cut the bottom half off? Here is a sample pic of what it looks like.

http://www.oneinhundred.com/wholesa...--neck-strap-and-nylon-waist-ties--117408.htm


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I was a bloody butcher zombie a few years back and left it the way it was, and focused on grossing it up with blood. Good luck


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 13, 2009)

I can't leave it that long because it covers too much of my coveralls. Going as a scary gothic clown.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'd give it a uneven, ragged hem line, like this guy's (only shorter):

http://www.buycostumes.com/6-Hanging-Bloody-Butcher/35473/ProductDetail.aspx

Just cut the bottom part off within about six inches of where you would want a clean hemline to fall, then shred it with scissors. Spatter with red paint, and you're ready to go.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Personally I'd cut it to the desired length and then him it up. Then I'd take a sander, sand paper, rock/concrete or whatever you have available to rough up worn spots in the apron to expose the under clothing. Maybe where the apron would come in contact with the table or around the pocket if it has one. Then I'd add smudges of red, black, green, grey or whatever colors to look like years of use and abuse.

I found a canister of fake blood at walmart that sprays blood. It's great for that high velocity blood splatter look.


----------



## Johnmonster (Sep 4, 2009)

I wear a butcher's apron in my haunt role..freebie from United Supermarket after I told them what I needed it for. I left mine unaltered except for gore. Here's a tip for blood splatter: Mix up some cheapo Apple Barrel type acrylics to get a nice bloody red. Dilute to the consistency of milk and pour it into a cheapo water pistol. Put on the apron and have your loyal henchman squirt you repeatedly. You have the option of roaring savagely during this process..I find it helps. I also find that wearing a big trash bag under the apron protects my clothes. Or alternately you can drape the apron over something and omit the loyal henchman part.

Anyway, the water pistol leaves nice juicy squirt patterns like squishy blood vessels would.


----------

